# Today



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I've had enough....of being a person. I hate everything...it's so boring.

For the first time in ages I look back to my teens and think that I at least felt good about myself and had an attractive boyfriend. Life didn't feel like it was ending all the time...adn like I had to do something to fix everything all the time.

I'm getting my face done because even if that form of integrity is superfial I think I would rather be a limited, egotistical person than utterly dis-asssociated from the facts of my life...internally screaming...at the end of my tether.

I feel broken by the sense of impermanence. It does my head in to disown everything worth holding onto. Pieces of paper and outfits used to mean something to me...I want to be like that again because it was so much easier. If I weighed x amount it was an achievement, I felt like there was a reason to live. It's only since I've turned to relationships to find what I am looking for that I realise how much I hate my life and everything in it, most of all: being me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2007)

Angel_Ariel said:


> I've had enough....of being a person. I hate everything...*it's so boring*.


Seems we do have something in common... humm.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2007)

Angel_Ariel said:


> I hate everything...it's so boring.


Do you really think so?









Greg :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2007)

Lol... Why you have to live so far away Greg?... such a laugh


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Im still the same person said:


> Angel_Ariel said:
> 
> 
> > I hate everything...it's so boring.
> ...


That's a good point...I love animals...they are so sweet. I can stroke them for hours. Cats and ponies. Those are my favorites. I love a lot of things. I love playing the flute. I have no peace with myself or the world of people...I don't want to be a person or have a face.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Above everything I hate expectations. But non-expectations also hurt me because I feel uncontained. Basically I'm f*****.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

You have a nice face.
it would be creepy if you didn't have one. 



Angel_Ariel said:


> That's a good point...I love animals...they are so sweet. I can stroke them for hours. Cats and ponies. Those are my favorites. I love a lot of things. I love playing the flute. I have no peace with myself or the world of people...I don't want to be a person or have a face.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

? I feel better with make-up..

I've often suspected you must be a girly girl...is that right?


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

do you mean me? (or greg? :twisted: )
I didn't say anything about make up.
but I saw your pic and you have a nice face  that's all.

I'm not too girly... maybe just the right amount? 
I wouldn't call myself girly.. maybe I come across that way? hmm..


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

OMFG......who told you Layla...:.wwwwhhhhhhoooooo????
Darren?.......*Taps foot*

Greg


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

*Points his finger towards a croud of people while shaking*... they told her! =*(. :lol:


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

Don't worry I won't tell. *It's a SECRET*!!!
8)


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

...oooOOO(Not gonna tell Layla any secrets... :? ) :lol:


----------

